# What is "handler sensitivity"?



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't seem to understand what exactly handler sensitivity means. I have 2 German Shepherds (1 is a puppy and the other is an adult). Is a handler sensitive GSD one that responds very strongly to your voice and emotions? For example, my adult GSD if I tell him "no" or say his name (sometimes even without firmness), he will have an instant reaction of stopping what he was doing and kind of do a sudden "twitch" if that makes sense. There nothing wrong with him - he's an excellent dog! Is he what is "handler sensitive"? Also, approximately what percentage of GSDs are "handler sensitive"?


----------



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, are Belgian Malinois and Dutch Shepherds also handler sensitive?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It is one of those terms people can't really seem to agree on. For some people it means a dog that will come up the line or back at the handler after or during a hard correction. I do not agree with this use of the term.

For me it is a dog that will respond to low level corrections from the handler like a sensitive dog would. They may be super tough and the decoy can punch them in the face bloody their nose and the dog doesn't care or is physically insensitive normally, but when mommy or daddy is pissed or corrects them they respond to really low level slap on the wrist style corrections. 

Some mals are handler sensitive under that definition. There are probably more handler sensitive mals than there are Dutchies, but honestly many other things go into this other than genetics or breed. Training plays a large role as well.

A good portion of handler sensitivity or insensitivity comes from the working relationship between dog and handler. It's a fairly complicated thing.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Baillif said:


> It is one of those terms people can't really seem to agree on. For some people it means a dog that will come up the line or back at the handler after or during a hard correction. I do not agree with this use of the term.
> 
> For me it is a dog that will respond to low level corrections from the handler like a sensitive dog would. They may be super tough and the decoy can punch them in the face bloody their nose and the dog doesn't care or is physically insensitive normally, but when mommy or daddy is pissed or corrects them they respond to really low level slap on the wrist style corrections.
> 
> ...


Good info. I agree.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A lot of Czech dogs and DDR dogs are more sensitive to handler than many Western European working lines,......especially Germany, Belgium, and Holland. This is one reason there is disproportionate ( very popular) amount of Czech dogs in LE work,( among GS types) as you don't have to battle dog and bad guy or be unnecessarily skilled as handler to work the dog.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Baillif said:


> It is one of those terms people can't really seem to agree on. For some people it means a dog that will come up the line or back at the handler after or during a hard correction. I do not agree with this use of the term.
> 
> For me it is a dog that will respond to low level corrections from the handler like a sensitive dog would. They may be super tough and the decoy can punch them in the face bloody their nose and the dog doesn't care or is physically insensitive normally, but when mommy or daddy is pissed or corrects them they respond to really low level slap on the wrist style corrections.
> 
> ...


This makes sense. 

For the first one, though...isn't sharpness also thrown around for a dog that will come up the line at a handler after a hard correction? So confusing. I wish people could come to some sort of agreement.


The 2nd definition makes sense. It makes me think of my dog. She seems to have a high pain threshold (or high stubbornness) in her usual activities, but if I correct her? Even scowl at her? The world is not right. In fact, it has become a deplorable place  I have to be mindful of how I correct her, she seems to think highly of my opinion...or at least disapproval. It is humbling to say the least.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

So interesting... I train guide dogs for a large organization, there are times that the dog needs to switch between trainers, both temporary or long term - in the (in house) context that we use it - it has to do with confidence and rapport. A dog that's considered handler sensitive is generally labeled as such with very little or no handler switches - i.e. known as a "single handler" dog for the duration of their training. These are dogs that thrive with their primary and have difficulties connecting and being worked by new people... not so plug-and-play. Occasionally responsiveness is a factor as well but not the main criteria as it depends on the dogs overall temperament how it presents exactly.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think most people agree on definition of sharpness( at least trainers and hopefully breeders), I was not aware of that definition of coming up the leash, ( though many Czech dogs are known for reactive aggression but as I said not for coming up the leash), but hey I guess it could be that&#55358;&#56631;*♀.
I have seen some dogs that were sharp that came up the leash, but I've seen far more sharp dogs that didn't. But hey......I guess it depends on how you look at it.


----------

